# New take on ABT's...i think



## mnola917 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know its a few days away but Im going to take on ABT's on monday.  I was thinking about trying a few different kinds.  I was gonna use jalapenos wrapped in bacon just like everyone else, but the fillings will be different.  Here are a few of my ideas.  

Chili/Cream Cheese/Cheddar Cheese

Andouille Sausage/Mashed Potato Filling

Taco seasoned beef/Chives/Cheddar Cheese/Cream Cheese

Rice/Beans/Cream Cheese

Kielbasa/Cream Cheese/Green Onion

Any of these sound good, any of them been tried before?


----------



## grothe (Feb 26, 2009)

the chilis sound good ta me


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't done any exactly as you are planning but have done re-fried beans, corn bread and salsa, little smokies and cheddar, my wife's favorite is shrimp and cream cheese. Last night it was chorizo and cream cheese. The list is infinite. They are all good, but some are gooder than others. Tried a cilantro/lime/cream cheese mix and was disappointed. I guess I don't like cilantro. Have fun and mix it up,you just never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## tucker81 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to make my first attempt on ABTs this weekend. Half will be just cream cheese and the other half buffalo chicken dip.


----------

